

MySQL v. PostgreSQL - ghiotion

I've been a long time user of MySQL.  I neither love it, nor hate it; but I do find that it meets all my database needs.  I was reading the Reddit job posting the other day and I see that they use Postgres as their database and I thought to myself, "is there something I'm missing?"  I've never really looked into Postgres, but it seems like I see it popping up all over the place.  What's the consensus?  Is Postgres superior to MySQL in some way I'm unaware?
======
davidw
Historically, Mysql was "faster" than Postgres (it's called Postgres or
PostgreSQL) in the same way that a bicycle without brakes was faster at going
down hills. These days, Postgres is a lot faster, and Mysql, with InnoDB, has
things like transactions that make it an actual database. I've always been
partial to Postgres because it was an actual database with more features and
without any of the licensing weirdnesses of Mysql.

------
trapper
Data integrity?

------
noodle
postgre used to be superior due to the fact that it had a ton of features that
mysql didn't have. now they're approximately even, although postgre does still
have more robust features.

mysql, i believe, performs better in most situations and configurations. in
the black art of performance tweaking, you can tweak them both down pretty
well, but mysql still stays better performing (edited to add:) in general.
YMMV based on the needs of your app.

~~~
st3fan
... it depends ...

~~~
noodle
yeah, there's no doubt about the fact that its situational.

just like picking a language

